# So a buddy of mine saw Zakk Wylde in a hotel.



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

They were on vacation, and apparently BLS had played there the night before. He woke up and went down to grab some breakfast at the hotel, and Zak walked right by him.

In his words "he smelled absolutely horrible, like the worst combination of piss, vomit and booze that you could ever imagine".

Apparently his hygiene sucks as much as his new image.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, he was like that when we played with him a few years ago.


----------



## Sebastian (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont know his new image ...

But its cool to meet a good guitarplayer.. and famous...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 28, 2007)

I remember reading an interview where Ozzy intimated that Zakk had ceased to wash several years ago...


----------



## Loserchief (Feb 28, 2007)

well, judging from how fucked up he looks that smell wouldn't surprise me in the least. Esspecially when i read an interview with him where he stated that the has been wearing his lucky-pants for about 5 months already without washing.


----------



## darren (Feb 28, 2007)

That's absolutely disgusting.

"I'm a rich and famous rock star, but i smell like a homeless man!"

I guess that's one way of keeping one's privacy... make it so nobody can stand to be near you.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 28, 2007)

All he's missing is the Grateful Dead shirt.


----------



## noodles (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## jacksonplayer (Feb 28, 2007)

Chris said:


> In his words "he smelled absolutely horrible, like the worst combination of piss, vomit and booze that you could ever imagine".



Boy, I wouldn't have guessed that from looking at him.


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2007)

he should have decked him while he had the chance


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 28, 2007)

MAYBE THAT'S WHY HE TOURS SO MUCH, HIS WIFE CAN'T STAND TO HAVE HIS STINKY BODY IN THEIR NICE HOUSE.


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 28, 2007)

A friend of mine saw him at a small show when he was doing Pride and Glory and said the same thing. This is why I like to check him out on video.


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 28, 2007)

Maybe Zakk needs his own signature line of shampoo and soap.


----------



## Nik (Feb 28, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> Maybe Zakk needs his own signature line of shampoo and soap.



The last thing we need is another musician who doesn't use the gear they endorse


----------



## InTheRavensName (Feb 28, 2007)

^ king of threads


----------



## darren (Feb 28, 2007)

Nik said:


> The last thing we need is another musician who doesn't use the gear they endorse





There aren't many times that i can say something i read actually makes me laugh out loud. This was one of those times.


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2007)

Loserchief said:


> well, judging from how fucked up he looks that smell wouldn't surprise me in the least. Esspecially when i read an interview with him where he stated that the has been wearing his lucky-pants for about 5 months already without washing.



Yikes. If I wear a pair of jeans for three days in a row they begin to smell a little funky. I'd hate to know what 5 months was like.


----------



## AsIAm666 (Feb 28, 2007)

I saw an interview with him, I forget what or where it was, but he said there was a point where he was on tour.......he didnt shower or brush his teeth for 77 fuckin days.  How do you NOT get the most fucked up shit from that...I cant even stand how I smell if I miss a shower...let a lone 77 of them.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 28, 2007)

AsIAm666 said:


> I saw an interview with him, I forget what or where it was, but he said there was a point where he was on tour.......he didnt shower or brush his teeth for 77 fuckin days.  How do you NOT get the most fucked up shit from that...I cant even stand how I smell if I miss a shower...let a lone 77 of them.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

Drew said:


> Yikes. If I wear a pair of jeans for three days in a row they begin to smell a little funky. I'd hate to know what 5 months was like.


dude there's a thing called the shower...might try using it


----------



## Loomer (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm a total hygiene nut, so I really don't get that whole idea. What is so damned great about being a walking compost heap?!


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2007)

I  showers. Doesn't change the fact that it's not a good idea to wear clothing for months on end. 

Also, you try working a desk job.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

Drew said:


> I  showers. Doesn't change the fact that it's not a good idea to wear clothing for months on end.
> 
> Also, you try working a desk job.


I sit at my desk online all day, does that count?


----------



## ohio_eric (Feb 28, 2007)

AsIAm666 said:


> I saw an interview with him, I forget what or where it was, but he said there was a point where he was on tour.......he didnt shower or brush his teeth for 77 fuckin days.  How do you NOT get the most fucked up shit from that...I cant even stand how I smell if I miss a shower...let a lone 77 of them.




Imagine if you were Zakk's tech or in his band and that big fucker hadn't bathed in 77 days?!?!?!??!  I'd quit. I wouldn't make it to 77 days with that smelly fucker.  

You think groupies even want Zakk anymore? I can just see some some chick running backstage now,"Oh Zakk you're so sexy! I wanna....*sniff sniff* what's that smell? Who killed some skunks and buried them inside a box filled with bat shit and vulture puke?...It's Zakk!??!...uuummm errrrr"


----------



## Digital Black (Feb 28, 2007)

Why would anybody do that to themselves..


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2007)

Nik said:


> The last thing we need is another musician who doesn't use the gear they endorse







AsIAm666 said:


> I saw an interview with him, I forget what or where it was, but he said there was a point where he was on tour.......he didnt shower or brush his teeth for 77 fuckin days.  How do you NOT get the most fucked up shit from that...I cant even stand how I smell if I miss a shower...let a lone 77 of them.



I heard about that too. So fucking disgusting. 



Loomer said:


> I'm a total hygiene nut, so I really don't get that whole idea. What is so damned great about being a walking compost heap?!



Yeah, I gotta shower every day and I feel like I can't go in public if I do. 



Digital Black said:


> Why would anybody do that to themselves..



I thought it was a bet. Also, I think they were all betting to see who could have the most jacked up facial hair. Guess who the big winner was.


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 28, 2007)

Chris said:


> They were on vacation, and apparently BLS had played there the night before. He woke up and went down to grab some breakfast at the hotel, and Zak walked right by him.
> 
> In his words "he smelled absolutely horrible, like the worst combination of piss, vomit and booze that you could ever imagine".
> 
> Apparently his hygiene sucks as much as his new image.



new image? do explain. that guy has done the same shit since the first bls record in 98. as a matter of fact hes done the same shit since he jumped in with ozzy in 88. me and a friend found a video of him doing a solo back in 88 when he joined ozz. i was on the floor laughing cause it was the same fucking solo he played when we saw him last in 05. same licks, same riffs, same old shit from this guy.


----------



## Shredrrr (Feb 28, 2007)

Some kid came in late to class and sat next to me few days ago. I swear to god he hadn't showered or brushed his teeth in days. It was bad enough that it was 8 in the morning, now I wanted to vomit. If I were Ozzy I'd kick Zakk out of the band if he didn't shower. 

In regards to Zakk doing the same solo over and over again, listen to the Miracle Man (awesome song) solo and then to some more recent stuff. He uses the same exact pentatonic shred type riff. I think Zakk is a great guitarist and I still like some of the stuff hes done in BLS but it is clear hes gone down hill.


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> new image? do explain. that guy has done the same shit since the first bls record in 98. as a matter of fact hes done the same shit since he jumped in with ozzy in 88. me and a friend found a video of him doing a solo back in 88 when he joined ozz. i was on the floor laughing cause it was the same fucking solo he played when we saw him last in 05. same licks, same riffs, same old shit from this guy.









This is Zakk before he started reading Outlaw Biker, when he was just Ozzy's new kickass guitarist with great tone and ultimate pinch harmonics. I can't believe I actually had to explain what I was talking about. 

He's a great player, I'm not commenting on that. I just don't like BLS, don't like his singing, and don't like the "I'm a badass" thing that he does.


----------



## NiMH (Feb 28, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> All he's missing is the Grateful Dead shirt.



and some Petuli it may seem.


----------



## jacksonknox27 (Feb 28, 2007)

is it bad that i like his new image?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2007)

as long as you dont like the smell


----------



## skattabrain (Mar 1, 2007)

is it bad? i guess not ... but it's not very original. biker is so ... i dunno ... 70's?

i'm with chris ... bad fucking ass chops ... but BLS just blows. voice blows ... song writing blows ... it's a far cry from the attitude and "whole complete picture" of 'no more tears'. he has a few moments ... but it's mostly subpar.

he needs to go back to being "a" guitarist in a band instead of the leader and frontman ... after hitting the showers. this is too funny.

now that y'all mention it ... every ad i see from him looks like his skins a mess and he's dirty.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 1, 2007)

skattabrain said:


> is it bad? i guess not ... but it's not very original. biker is so ... i dunno ... 70's?
> 
> i'm with chris ... bad fucking ass chops ... but BLS just blows. voice blows ... song writing blows ... it's a far cry from the attitude and "whole complete picture" of 'no more tears'. he has a few moments ... but it's mostly subpar.
> 
> ...



I agree, I think he definitely works better as part of a unit rather than calling all the shots himself. I big part of the problem is that he doesn't seem to take much time over each album, like they did with the Ozzy records; he just seems to go in, and throw a bunch of riffs together over a weekend, so there isn't any sort of quality control going on.


----------



## HappySinner (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote (Leon): he should have decked him while he had the chance 


...or sprayed him with disinfectant.


----------



## GH0STrider (Mar 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> This is Zakk before he started reading Outlaw Biker, when he was just Ozzy's new kickass guitarist with great tone and ultimate pinch harmonics. I can't believe I actually had to explain what I was talking about.
> 
> He's a great player, I'm not commenting on that. I just don't like BLS, don't like his singing, and don't like the "I'm a badass" thing that he does.



my god sorry.... hes had the same image for years. the way you said it implied that he had done something new finally. and yeah his chops are great. but you only need one zakk wylde record and that pretty much will cover everything he does.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 1, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> You think groupies even want Zakk anymore? I can just see some some chick running backstage now,"Oh Zakk you're so sexy! I wanna....*sniff sniff* what's that smell? Who killed some skunks and buried them inside a box filled with bat shit and vulture puke?...It's Zakk!??!...uuummm errrrr"



Hmm, maybe that's why his wife puts up with it.


----------



## Korbain (Mar 1, 2007)

damn lol. goold zakk at his best


----------



## Wiz (Mar 1, 2007)

You can totally see his wang in that picture.. oh wait, oh god.. I didn't just look there


----------



## Ancestor (Mar 1, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> my god sorry.... hes had the same image for years. the way you said it implied that he had done something new finally. and yeah his chops are great. but you only need one zakk wylde record and that pretty much will cover everything he does.



Guarantee that what he does now is a backlash against this type of image he had going.


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 1, 2007)

jacksonknox27 said:


> is it bad that i like his new image?



Yes


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2007)

I still remember when Zakk Wylde came to Lewiston/Auburn, Maine back in 1991. My brother met him and hung out with him. He came to a local music store that is no longer around. A friend of mine was there and played drums with him too. I wasn't around though. I've never really been a huge fan of him. I still think he's a great guitarist.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 1, 2007)

Chris said:


> This is Zakk before he started reading Outlaw Biker, when he was just Ozzy's new kickass guitarist with great tone and ultimate pinch harmonics. I can't believe I actually had to explain what I was talking about.



I imagine the following would make a hilarious photo:

Have three guys dressed up as a cop, a construction worker and an indian chief run up and pose next to Zakk Wylde with his current biker image!


----------



## Chris (Mar 1, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I still remember when Zakk Wylde came to Lewiston/Auburn, Maine back in 1991. My brother met him and hung out with him. He came to a local music store that is no longer around. A friend of mine was there and played drums with him too. I wasn't around though. I've never really been a huge fan of him. I still think he's a great guitarist.



He played an acoustic set for a radio station around here at a local bar around 1999. I remember being so pissed off that I couldn't get in (I wasn't 21). I sat outside in the parking lot and listened to him - he was one of my heroes at the time.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, after my bro showed me this poster that he gave him and it was signed, plus, my friend had it on video camera, shitty quality though, it kinda made me wished I was there. His Ozzy days were pretty good I think. I don't care for BLS either. His singing IMO is dull and boring as well as his music.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Mar 1, 2007)

This thread has made me laugh out loud several times!!

Showers ftw


----------



## drshock (Mar 1, 2007)

haha, Zakk's new stuff sucks so bad. Not that his other stuff is jaw-dropping.


----------



## zimbloth (Mar 1, 2007)

drshock said:


> haha, Zakk's new stuff sucks so bad. Not that his other stuff is jaw-dropping.



Yeah he's like Kerry King. Hasn't innovated or pushed himself to do anything fresh for about 15-20 years. He's the opposite of players like Jeff Loomis who are consistantly pushing themselves and maturing as songwriters/guitarists. I really haven't been a fan of anything he's done since 1991.


----------



## drshock (Mar 1, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Yeah he's like Kerry King. Hasn't innovated or pushed himself to do anything fresh for about 15-20 years. He's the opposite of players like Jeff Loomis who are consistantly pushing themselves and maturing as songwriters/guitarists. I really haven't been a fan of anything he's done since 1991.



I agree. I had some respect for Zakk but songs like Faith Is Blind have some of the worst vocals I've heard in a while and I just can't forgive him this time.

At least Kerry King still has some dignity left.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 1, 2007)

drshock said:


> At least Kerry King still has some dignity left.



and that is?


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> and that is?



Those tattoos on his head?


----------



## drshock (Mar 1, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> and that is?



lol, well I respect that he's said something like 'we wont be doing this if we can't anymore' 


so basically he's saying they will stop when they cant put on a show anymore.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ya, I guess that's honorable, though my opinion of keery king isn't much, it might have gone up a notch if he did say that for real...

[email protected] ken, tbh those tats are sweet but look silly as they go up his head and they are just as bad as that giant nail watchamacallit that he wears on his left (I think) arm..


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2007)

drshock said:


> lol, well I respect that he's said something like 'we wont be doing this if we can't anymore'
> 
> 
> so basically he's saying they will stop when they cant put on a show anymore.



If only the same were true about albums.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 1, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> [email protected] ken, tbh those tats are sweet but look silly as they go up his head and they are just as bad as that giant nail watchamacallit that he wears on his left (I think) arm..



Dude, the nail spiked black metal gauntlet rules, i want 2. The tattoos are to quote Zakk Wylde, "Beyond Gay"


----------



## Rick (Mar 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Dude, the nail spiked black metal gauntlet rules, i want 2. The tattoos are to quote Zakk Wylde, "Beyond Gay"


----------



## drshock (Mar 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Dude, the nail spiked black metal gauntlet rules, i want 2. The tattoos are to quote Zakk Wylde, "Beyond Gay"



I love gauntlets! _black fucking metal_


----------



## garcia3441 (Mar 1, 2007)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> and that is?



At least Kerry knows what a bar of soap looks like.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> At least Kerry knows what a bar of soap looks like.



 

Gotta keep the chrome dome clean.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 2, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Gotta keep the chrome dome clean.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## Michael (Mar 2, 2007)

Eww, his hair must be so greasy.  That's not very metal.


----------

